# MKIV R32 reverse lights not working



## bobbyo28 (Feb 26, 2010)

i bought brand new bulb, checked the fuse and they still dont work, i havent got the chance to check for power at the test points yet, assuming there is no power where should i check next? did they use a switch at the tranny or is there a relay somewhere? im waiting on my bently manual to show up, but any help in the mean time is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: MKIV R32 reverse lights not working (bobbyo28)*

could be a bad reverse light switch. Here is a great write up as to how to fix it (if that is the problem)
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2950452


----------

